

INSIDE GROUPON: The Truth About The World's Most Controversial Company - tilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/inside-groupon-the-truth-about-the-worlds-most-controversial-company-2011-10?op=1

======
mikeleeorg
One of my takeaways: If I use a different set of accounting metrics
internally, in the event of an IPO, use common accounting standards.

------
wallflower
This is actually a very detailed article that delves into the people running
the company (Samwer bros)

